# Popular donut flavoured E-juices



## Puff Daddy (30/10/15)

What are so good tasting E-juices I can buy that taste like donuts?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (30/10/15)

Debbie Does Donuts @method1 

Can be purchased from here

Or from Vendors like Sir Vape or Vape Cartel

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## skola (30/10/15)

There's also White Label - Chocolate Doughnut that you can find at Vape Cartel. 
I'm not a big chocolate vape fan but Debbie Does Donuts is spot on! Great quality local doughnut juice..
Then there's the imports that Vape Cartel and SirVape have on their menu.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dayyaan_23 (9/6/16)

Rocket sheep torus from vapemob


----------



## AlphaDog (9/6/16)

Check out VapeBros.co.za. Their choc doughnut and choc eclair juices are very nice. I actually ordered their whole juice line and its all top drawer stuff.


----------

